# Middle name for Freddie



## hayley x

.... That doesnt spell anything with the initials. Surname begins with G :flower:


----------



## sunbeam

how about James x


----------



## lucilou

I think if you stay away from middle names starting with vowels you should be ok, no? 

I am definitely a fan of James as a middle name with Freddie... sorry i'm generally not very good with middle names as we plan to use grandparents names as middle names...


----------



## dreamofabean

Now my first thought was Alexander! Maybe not!! ;)
Freddie John
Freddie Michael
Freddie Daniel
Freddie Jay
I'm not very good at this! hee hee. I like Freddie Daniel though :)


----------



## louise1302

dylan
jack
thomas
william
kai

i love freddie x


----------



## KiansMummy

Freddie Lee
Freddie Joseph
Freddie Mark
Freddie Rhys

xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

I think James sounds really good!


----------



## AFatKindaThin

Freddie James or Freddie Jack.....


----------



## Pingu

Freddie Joshua
Freddie Jay


----------



## Blah11

how come you need a middle name? I think its pointless having a middle name and having to spend time thinking of one IYKWIM? Theyre more for family names I thought :shrug: least thats how theyre used up here.


----------



## hayley x

Both my other 2 have middle names, Alex's is his daddys name and Daisy's is a random one we like :lol: I dont want Bertie to be any different iykwim? x


----------



## catfromaus

I immediately thought of James- and now I see many others did too!


----------



## mushroom

Another vote for James...the J sound works really well, think the middle name needs to be a kind of soft one-syllable name. Works perfectly.


----------



## Jox

Not too keen on James but like Freddie Jay :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy~L

I dont have any input on a middle name but just wanted to say I loveeeeeeeeeeee the name Freddie!!! xxx


----------



## porkypig

I like Freddie Joe xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Have a Middle name just cos you want too lol :) doesn't have to mean anything, Jay is nice, sounds ok with surname too x


----------



## Lola472

Freddie William
Freddie Thomas 
Freddie Michael
Freddie James (already suggested a lot but it's a good one)
Freddie Xavier
Freddie Stephen
Freddie Quinn
Freddie Lucas
Freddie John
Freddie Drayden
Freddie Tucker


----------



## threebirds

Freddie Sean
Freddie Zac


----------



## pupsicle

I had no idea until I read the first post. I looove Freddie James!
Freddie was our chosen name with Peter as middles (after OH's grandad)


----------



## Indigo77

Freddie Kruger
Freddie Mac

JK...


----------



## Indigo77

Freddie Flinstone? :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

Funnily enough, before i saw you were the poster the first name that popped into my head was Alex :shock: then i realised it as you...spooky....and then i realised the initials :dohh: 

I think Jack sounds nice, or what about...

James
Joseph
Theo
Lucas
Isaac

xxxxx


----------

